# what do you think?



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I got this method from a friend.......

Do a decent sized water change, but don't put the water back in.......add peat moss to the filter, and wait 2-3 days.......slowly add the water back into the tank, and then a large feeding.....

I have heard this will help them into the "mood"









anyone else have procedures....

also, the reason I am doing this, is My reds have been getting VERY dark, and circling, and blowing small nests.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

If there getting dark and blowing nests I would just keep on doing what your doing...don't mess with it. Just let it go on like this for acouple more weeks and see what happens....When I had my breeding reds all of a sudden one day they started blowing a nest and layed eggs about 2-3 days later....doing nothing special by my part. Good luck


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

P porn should help


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I think that big feeding is a key. I didnt do anything special with my red tank except i didnt feed them for 5 days. Then i gave them a sh*t load of shrimp. I came back from LOTR at 4 am and noticed my piranhas circling each other and doing that little dance. When i woke up i saw 2 nests. I was shocked, coolest thing i have seen besides them eating. Currently raising fry and all is well. I took the light set up and powerhead off my tank the week before mayeb that helped. Good luck.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I think there lots of ways to have success in red bellies breeding...there really isn't one way to do it...Like I said I would just leave it the way it is and keep doing what your doing and see what happens. I would keep them on there current feeding habits also...Not feeding for 5 days may work or help in some strange way as suggested but I would never take the chance of them being with out food for that long.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Good luck! Hope they breed!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

well, something is working







I think....

My largest red and another are hanging in one corner, where I put all the small plants, and the smaller Red sits over top of them, and the larger red chases everyone off, they are also pretty dark


----------

